# porsche boxster calipers and 312s under 16" steels?



## The Prof (Jul 18, 2002)

is this possible? I can can get some wheels cheap


----------



## trh (May 30, 2002)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers and 312s under 16" steels? (The Prof)*

I believe with the 12.3" rotors you won't have any issues, but you might need a spacer to clear the caliper, depending on the wheel. I bought 16" steelies with the intention of a brake upgrade to this kit.


----------



## BikeBoy24 (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers and 312s under 16" steels? (The Prof)*

Are you talking about the Beetle Steelies? If so, they won't fit...even with a 15mm spacer.


----------



## trh (May 30, 2002)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers and 312s under 16" steels? (BikeBoy24)*

really? Now what the hell do I do?


----------



## BikeBoy24 (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers and 312s under 16" steels? (trh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trh* »_really? Now what the hell do I do?


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers and 312s under 16" steels? (The Prof)*


_Quote »_...can get some wheels cheap

With any brake upgrade (if you're serious about brakes) it's usually better to buy the brakes first, then find a wheel that will clear the caliper.
The offset on a 5x100 16" wheel can't be much more than ~37mm (depending on the wheel) to clear the 312mm rotor and Porsche Boxster caliper (BTDT).
Happy wheel shopping.










_Modified by Electron Man at 12:15 PM 7-24-2003_


----------



## BikeBoy24 (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers and 312s under 16" steels? (Electron Man)*

The offset on the Beetle steelie is 42mm I believe. On top of that, there is a buldge which doens't allow for the caliper to clear.


----------



## GTIVR6RACER4EVER (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers and 312s under 16" steels? (BikeBoy24)*

Aren;t there 17" steelies... only problem is winter 17" tires are $


----------



## trh (May 30, 2002)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers and 312s under 16" steels? (BikeBoy24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BikeBoy24* »_The offset on the Beetle steelie is 42mm I believe. On top of that, there is a buldge which doens't allow for the caliper to clear.

Yup, I just called "Parts Phil" at Georgetown VW to verify this. This is quite a predicament.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers and 312s under 16" steels? (trh)*

trh, 
are there any oem alloys that will clear the kit you are considering?


----------



## trh (May 30, 2002)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers and 312s under 16" steels? ([email protected])*

The kit is designed to fit under 16" wheels, but it seems the Beetle steelies are shaped in such a way that they won't fit. I'd imagine most 16" wheels fit over the kit.


----------

